# Some guy guest on radio show



## Guest

Michael Karman, aka "some guy," is the guest this Saturday evening from 8 to 10 (PST) on Robert McBride's Club Mod on KQAC 89.9, Portland, Oregon (AllClassical).

The show will be archived for a week or two, so if you can't catch it live, you can listen to it any time by selecting Listen Now at the top of AllClassical's home page (http://www.allclassical.org/) and selecting Audio Archive and then Club Mod from the window that pops up when you click on Listen Now.

There's also a recent-ish interview with me at Oregon Music News, if you care. Actually, the interview is there on OMN whether you care or not! (http://oregonmusicnews.com/2012/12/03/michael-karman-gives-new-music-a-voice-in-asymmetry-music-magazine/)

Oh, it's fun!


----------



## mmsbls

Michael, will the program (or your portion) generally discuss new music or is there a more specific topic?


----------



## starthrower

Cool! I want to hear if some guy sounds as smart and knowledgeable as he appears in print!


----------



## millionrainbows

some guy said:


> Michael Karman, aka "some guy," is the guest this Saturday evening from 8 to 10 (PST) on Robert McBride's Club Mod on KQAC 89.9, Portland, Oregon (AllClassical).


Some guy! I didn't realize who you were! I had no idea of your true identity. After checking my "list," I'm relieved to see that you are not on there! That's objective blind-tested proof that we are compadres!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rapide

What does new music mean?


----------



## neoshredder

Will they be talking about how great tonal music is?


----------



## Guest

mmsbls and starthrower,

There won't be much talking. A few words in between tracks is all.

It's all about the music, playing the music.

The pieces were all chosen by me. They sort of show the some of the kinds of things that _Asymmetry_ has been involved with. That sounds lame put like that. On purpose. It's a very conservative classical station. It was an act of great courage to invite me in the first place. And McBride had to reject my first list (which had Yoshihide and Theriault and Ferreyra and Brümmer on it). But we will be playing a twenty minute electroacoustic piece in its entirety. If that goes well, McBride will start including more electroacoustic music in the show. So fingers crossed.

million,

I knew it!

Rapide,

Haha! Nice one!

neoshredder,

We won't be talking about how great any music is. I give a little background, McBride announces the works, and then we listen. I leave questions of "greatness" to online chat groups!!


----------



## Ravndal

Good luck


----------



## mmsbls

Michael, you mention that the station is very conservative. I'd be interested in McBride's response to the show and what feedback the station gets. On many threads we've talked about introducing more modern music to the majority of classical listeners, and the question has always been, "Will it increase, decrease, or have negligible effect on attendance?" I always assumed that the "right" method would be to go somewhat slow and push people a bit rather than shove them into the deep end, but I could be wrong. 

I would love to see many more groups trying such experiments so that we could really see the effect. One problem is that groups might get initial negative feedback and shut the experiment down too soon before potential changes could result. Hard to know how long that period of exposure needs to be in order to be potentially effective.


----------



## clavichorder

Well, I will not want to miss this; unless I have a date of course.

Since I don't live in Portland, is there a way I can catch this live so I don't need to listen to the archived show? Is 88.9 on internet radio?


----------



## Guest

clavichorder, if you just click on Listen Now on the website, it starts automatically playing a live stream, yes.

mmsbls, see post #138 on page ten of the recently resurrected "How Does One Enjoy Music Like This?" thread.


----------



## millionrainbows

Unfortunately, I'm obsolete...

[Adobe Flash Has Left PowerPC Macs Behind

This is somewhat old news, but Adobe announced the end of PowerPC (PPC) Mac support with the latest release of Flash Player (v10.2) in February. (Read the system requirements page for Flash Player 10.2 for further details.) Although content created for Flash 10.1 and earlier will continue to work, anything that requires version 10.2 is out of reach for PowerPC.

With that bombshell, PowerPC Mac owners will be facing yet another harsh reality in obsolescence with the possibility of not being able to display some of the latest Web content in the not so distant future. I'm simply dumbfounded that fully capable PowerPC Macs continue to lose support and functionality with so many things that similarly aged (and often far older) Intel machines still receive...]


----------



## Guest

...Bummer!


----------



## clavichorder

I missed it, but it is still up? How did it go?


----------



## Guest

They archive their shows for two weeks. You've got plenty of time.

I thought it went pretty well. Too much talking over the music, but that's only at first, and only (I suspect) to ease the listeners to this very conservative radio station (the DJ's description) into a more consistently modern show than they'd ever been offered. 

(Club Mod is billed as being all about 21st century classical music, but it only plays fairly retro pieces from this century and often plays pieces from other centuries as well. Baby steps, you know! This show was probably the first adult step that it's attempted. I hope it wasn't too ferociously panned!!)


----------



## mmsbls

I just finished listening to the show. I enjoyed Marco's Symphony No. 2. The rhythmic two beat repeating motif was wonderfully weaved throughout the work. I listened to his symphony No. 9 on the Naxos recording that has 2, 8, and 9. Interesting music, but I preferred No. 2. Federico Martinez's Ritual would normally not be the type of music I listen to, but I found the mix of unusual instruments and sounds intriguing. I found a youtube video of the work and watched it so I could get a better sense of the instruments used. The ten Holt work, Canto Ostinado, was beautiful. In reading about it I realized that somehow a work that is described as being very well known was completely unknown to me. Imagine that . I'm currently listening to a fuller version online.

I loved the shout out to Amoeba Records, my favorite record store. I've been to all 3, but unfortunately the LA store is a plane ride away so I've only been once. Amoeba is the only store where I've purchased CDs on a whim without knowing the works. 

@some guy: Thanks for the heads up about this program. Overall, it was an enlightening experience.


----------



## Guest

Glad you liked it.

The Ten Holt piece is now Robert McBride's favorite piece. And he kept my discs for awhile so he could listen to the complete works that we only played portions of. Like the Ten Holt and the Kutavicius.

I _only_ purchase works without knowing them. (Agreed about Amoeba. I used to live in Redlands, and when Amoeba opened its Hollywood store, I knew I was doomed. I mean blessed.

Most spent in a single trip, 900USD. Most spent in a week, 1200. (I went back a couple of days after the 900 day to get what I'd foolishly decided to put back. All that wasted time and gasoline....)

That was my favorite part of living in Southern California. That and the Mormon Rocks and Anza Borrego.


----------



## arpeggio

*Cool Stuff*

I have just completed listening to program.

A lot of interesting stuff. I can't just listen to Mahler all of the time. (Well sort of. On Tuesday I will be hearing the royal concertgebouw orchestra at the Kennedy Center performing the first.)

I am not a complete yahoo. I have the Bronius Kutavicius' _Lokys (The Bear)_. There is an entire wolf pack of great composers who are currently running loose in the Baltic States and Scandinavia. Marvelous diversity of styles.

I really liked Grainne Mulvey's _Akanos_. Too bad I was unable to find a recording of it.

Would I be committing a sacrilege stating that the ostinato figure in the Marco reminded my of the dog barking in Vivaldi's _The Four Seasons_? 

I am familiar with Amoeba. My youngest son works as a freelance studio musician and teacher in LA. After one trip I forbade him from taking me to Amoeba whenever I visit him. :scold: (Love the scold smiley)

You have a great classical station in Portland. WETA in Washington is a joke. (Don't get me started on how the management wreaked it.)

Like you I am always anxious to try new composers. Unlike you I have not had a great deal of luck. For every cool new composer I discover I find three of four who 

One critique of your presentation. No wonder you are hated in the WWF of classical music discussion forums. You actually sound like a reasonable person. 

Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Guest

arpeggio said:


> One critique of your presentation. No wonder you are hated in the WWF of classical music discussion forums. You actually sound like a reasonable person.


Hahaha, I know, huh? It's been my biggest handicap all my life. My parents used to say "Don't get smart with me!" but then they'd say "Why aren't your grades higher?"

Oops. Look at that. I did it again!

Anyway, there is no commercial recording of that performance of Grá's piece, but there is another recording on the Irish contemporary music label. You might be able to find that one. The Contemporary Music Centre Ireland no longer has that one, but it's volume seven.


----------



## quack

Reminded me how much DJs annoy me  Too much of the music drowned under chat, although at least it was informative. I only recently heard Canto Ostinado myself, in the Brilliant minimal piano set, havent had time to digest it though. I really like the Bokanowski piece, here for those interested 



 soothing but disquieting all at once. Are you likely to be invited back or are you banned for life now?


----------



## Guest

Saw Robert just tonight at the symphony concert (where he does the pre-concert talk). He said that so far there have been no complaints about that particular show, and several accolades.

So upward and onward!


----------



## starthrower

Do you have a direct link? I'm seeing the audio archive.


----------



## Guest

If you're on the page that has the words audio archive, you should be able to click on those words and get a list. Choose the second (by now) of the Club Mods that show. That should be the one.


----------



## starthrower

I found it!


----------



## starthrower

arpeggio said:


> I really liked Grainne Mulvey's _Akanos_. Too bad I was unable to find a recording of it.


Try this link for more info.

http://www.cmc.ie/


----------



## naima

best of luck alll


----------

